# Jay Cutler EATS!



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2011)

Cutler covers his eating strategy.






YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Jan 27, 2011)

give me some kind of sauce with that rice or at least something moist please lol, how dry and bland does that look!!!!!


----------



## big60235 (Jan 27, 2011)

That is pretty close to my current diet. It sucks, is bland, and bloats the hell out of you. By the middle of the day I feel and look pregnant. 

I wonder why he didn't go into the 10 different substances he takes on a daily basis as the major reason he is 300 pounds with abs. Oh thats right he only takes muscletech products.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 28, 2011)

big60235 said:


> I wonder why he didn't go into the 10 different substances he takes on a daily basis as the major reason he is 300 pounds with abs. Oh thats right he only takes muscletech products.





That is funny.  See it is all in the supplements.  

That is a ton of food.  I feel stuffed just watching the video.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

Leukic huh? lawl. shameless whore!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 28, 2011)

What a crock of shit! This is just a MuscleTech advertisement.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 28, 2011)

I read in an oct or nov mag issue that he gets his foods from eat to grow dot com...all lean shit...


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

He prob eats several bags of bagels a day, several tubs of cream cheese and burger king. 

Take what he says with a grain of salt.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 28, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> What a crock of shit! This is just a MuscleTech advertisement.



I didn't want to say it, but I was thinking the same thing.  I don't plug our products every time I take them.  Maybe I should start


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> He prob eats several bags of bagels a day, several tubs of cream cheese and burger king.
> 
> Take what he says with a grain of salt.


 

OH, "HELL" that is indeed a scary thought.

PS.  Thanx Jay for the the suggestion of in middle night snacks...Protein Shake

props, well xxoxxo for our man Jay!


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

id love to give you a midnight protein shake right in your cervix


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 28, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> What a crock of shit! This is just a MuscleTech advertisement.





Mr. Fantastico said:


> id love to give you a midnight protein shake right in your cervix



Ewwww, come on now, lol


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 29, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Ewwww, come on now, lol



Honestly, i'm very surprised Curt didn't see this for what it really is. It's a pretty transparent advertisement. I mean look at the screen before you start the video, all the MuscleTech advertisements on it should be a bit of a red flag.

This seems like a more genuine video. Notice he says he drinks *one* shake a day.





YouTube Video


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 29, 2011)

Gotta love a man that can cook his own food.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

I would get so sick of chicken and rice everyday, bland as bland can be.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent Vid!  I could really get used to that kitchen!  If I had to clean after the pig I live with (not myself, thank you)I'd hate it. Sea salt only for my consumption...when necessary Wow something other than "let us have or use gear"!

Props for how clean that place is!!!!


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2011)

"Hi, Im Jay cutler and my choice is Power tec" 









YouTube Video











"You want a body like this? Train with leverage by Power tec"


----------



## M-Rods (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn thats allot of chicken and rice!!!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 30, 2011)

Does his facial expression ever change, not exactly Mr Personality is he? O well, you cant have it all!


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2011)

i would have beat that dogs ass.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Db52280 (Jan 31, 2011)

A little off topic but this weekend my wife and I got to meet him. He is a super nice guy. She always said bodybuilders are too big and its not attractive. After she meet him she said hes hot. We went grocery shopping this weekend after we heard him talk. She bought me all the foods I wanted so I could eat properly. She said I want you to look like that, so Im in charge of your diet. Funny how seeing one of these guys in person can change her mind.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

It was kind of like watching a Muscle Tech commercial.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 31, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> A little off topic but this weekend my wife and I got to meet him. He is a super nice guy. She always said bodybuilders are too big and its not attractive. After she meet him she said hes hot. We went grocery shopping this weekend after we heard him talk. She bought me all the foods I wanted so I could eat properly. She said I want you to look like that, so Im in charge of your diet. Funny how seeing one of these guys in person can change her mind.



Wow, you should have asked her if you could have your balls back.


----------



## chesty4 (Jan 31, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Does his facial expression ever change, not exactly Mr Personality is he? O well, you cant have it all!



That's why Arnold will still be remembered long after Cutler is forgotten.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2011)

I knew all that mass didn't come from chicken & rice.  It was obvious all along that he was using cell-tech or some other potent shit.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It was kind of like watching a Muscle Tech commercial.


 

Even still, I think, he's a honey!

so are you, though


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 1, 2011)

Prince said:


>



Great pics Prince.



Db52280 said:


> A little off topic but this weekend my wife and I got to meet him. He is a super nice guy. She always said bodybuilders are too big and its not attractive. After she meet him she said hes hot. We went grocery shopping this weekend after we heard him talk. She bought me all the foods I wanted so I could eat properly. She said I want you to look like that, so Im in charge of your diet. Funny how seeing one of these guys in person can change her mind.



I have to agree with your wife.  He is not hard to look at, personality or not.  I was never into guys with that much mass, funny how things change.  Gunther will always be my fav thou  )


----------



## Db52280 (Feb 1, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Wow, you should have asked her if you could have your balls back.


 
How does she have my balls? Its easier to eat right when someone takes care of it for you. This will enable me to conentrate on my workout.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 1, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> How does she have my balls? Its easier to eat right when someone takes care of it for you. This will enable me to conentrate on my workout.



Lets look at your original statement:



Db52280 said:


> She always said bodybuilders are too big and its not attractive. After she meet him she said hes hot.



Well at least now it's ok to try and look like him



Db52280 said:


> She bought me all the foods I wanted so I could eat properly.


Implying that you did not have all the foods you wanted before this. Why not? Simple answer, she dictates your diet.



Db52280 said:


> She said I want you to look like that, so Im in charge of your diet.



This doesn't make any sense since she was clearly already in charge of your diet. 


I could understand if you wanted her ok to start taking gear(like Jay Cutler), since she is your partner and there are risks involved that could effect your health. Those risks/side effects would effect her as well as you. I don't understand not being able to purchase the foods you want, especially since they're healthy. My conclusion is that *everything* you do, needs to be ok'd by her. The way you look, what you eat, how you walk, ect... I wonder what would have happened if you told her that you want her to look like Jillian Michaels, because she's hot.  Anyways, as long as your happy living without your balls, then that's all that matters


----------



## VolcomX311 (Feb 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> give me some kind of sauce with that rice or at least something moist please lol, how dry and bland does that look!!!!!



LOL.  I got thirsty looking at the chicken jerky and rice.


----------



## Db52280 (Feb 2, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Lets look at your original statement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

lol.... Since you put it that way. She is already cool with the gear. In fact she gives me my shots. Shes a cool chick, we run everything by eachother. I guess I worded it wrong. She has always purchased anything I wanted to eat, but now she won't let me get the junk I always wanted (cookies, ice cream) You know the junk we don't need.  BTW I told her I wanted her to look like the fitness models. She was cool with it.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> What a crock of shit! This is just a MuscleTech advertisement.



Take off your anti-MuscleTech goggles and see what else is there. Honestly, I'm so jaded to _tinker toy_ supplements that I tune it out. Kind of like working at a convenience store (something I've done) and tuning out the bell for the gas pump, the buzzer for the door, the ding every time someone opens up the cooler, etc.

The video is _obviously _an advertisement, however that's not all it is.






























​


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2011)

*Life in venice (fit expo 2011) on the way to seminar*






YouTube Video


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 2, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> lol.... Since you put it that way. She is already cool with the gear. In fact she gives me my shots. Shes a cool chick, we run everything by eachother. *I guess I worded it wrong*. She has always purchased anything I wanted to eat, but now she won't let me get the junk I always wanted (cookies, ice cream) You know the junk we don't need.  BTW I told her I wanted her to look like the fitness models. She was cool with it.



Then it's just a misunderstanding. I'm glad to hear you still balls.


----------



## Db52280 (Feb 2, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Then it's just a misunderstanding. I'm glad to hear you still balls.


 

Well atleast I get to borrow them once in awhile....lol


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> (snip)



Jay's handler was going nuts. 

"If you start with one you're going to have to do twenty!"

Or something like that. lol

Great that Jay was willing to take shots with the fans.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2011)

yup, Jay is one cool dude!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2011)

me and jay at a local bb competition, in oct right after the olympia


----------



## EvolutionPT (Feb 4, 2011)

lol that guys funny


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 8, 2011)

fuck!  i gotta get some cell tech


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 8, 2011)

Yea why are people saying stuff like it's a vert?  Of course it is!  Hell if I made probably as much as he does off of sponsors I'd be advertising in my sleep!


----------

